# VirtualBox 5.1.* NS_ERROR_FAILURE 0x80004005 [SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

Related to old dead topic here

Maybe related to (things i looked into):

virtualbox update v4.0.8 trouble

VirtualBox not detecting 3d acceleration

Nvidia 337.88 Breaks 3d Acceleration with Virtualbox

This problem, although not usb related comes in the sequence of events of upgrading kernels described here.

Problem does not happen with kernel  gentoo sources 4.9.65. Problem happens with kernels above that version such as: 

linux-4.12.12-gentoo

linux-4.12.5-gentoo

linux-4.14.2-gentoo

Currently using: 4.12.12-gentoo

/ filesystem is ext4 on solid-state-drive mounted with default options and raid-1

VirtualBox VM's are on ext4 sata drives mounted with default options and raid-1

# lsmod 

```
Module                  Size  Used by

vboxpci                24576  0

vboxnetadp             28672  0

vboxnetflt             28672  0

vboxdrv               401408  3 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt,vboxpci
```

# cat /etc/conf.d/modules | grep modules=

```

modules="sky2 nvidia nvidia-uvm vboxnetadp vboxpci vboxdrv vboxnetflt batman-adv"
```

```
Unresolved (unknown) host platform error. (VERR_UNRESOLVED_ERROR).

Result Code: 

NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)

Component: 

ConsoleWrap

Interface: 

IConsole {872da645-4a9b-1727-bee2-5585105b9eed}

```

# dmesg |grep [Vv][Bb][Oo][Xx]

```
[    3.796776] vboxdrv: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

[    3.797342] vboxdrv: Found 4 processor cores

[    3.798955] vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0x558 offMax=0x23c8

[    3.899025] vboxdrv: TSC mode is Synchronous, tentative frequency 3200112927 Hz

[    3.899026] vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 5.1.26 (interface 0x002a0000)

[    3.899634] VBoxNetFlt: Successfully started.

[    3.903159] VBoxNetAdp: Successfully started.

[    3.908518] VBoxPciLinuxInit

[    3.908521] vboxpci: IOMMU not found (not registered)

[  400.146405] vboxdrv: ffffffffa0f4a020 VMMR0.r0

[  413.583867] vboxdrv: ffffffffa0f4a020 VMMR0.r0

[  484.617640] vboxdrv: ffffffffa0f4a020 VMMR0.r0

[  545.510828] vboxdrv: ffffffffa0f4a020 VMMR0.r0

[  588.262178] vboxdrv: ffffffffa0f4a020 VMMR0.r0

[  608.317907] vboxdrv: ffffffffa0f4a020 VMMR0.r0

[ 1442.590495] VBoxPciLinuxLinuxUnload

[ 5583.054664] vboxdrv: Found 4 processor cores

[ 5583.054899] vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0x188 offMax=0x23a8

[ 5583.154997] vboxdrv: TSC mode is Synchronous, tentative frequency 3200112911 Hz

[ 5583.154998] vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 5.1.30 (interface 0x002a0000)

[ 5591.078127] VBoxNetFlt: Successfully started.

[ 5597.605968] VBoxNetAdp: Successfully started.

[ 5602.710003] VBoxPciLinuxInit

[ 5602.710009] vboxpci: IOMMU not found (not registered)

[ 5612.828815] vboxdrv: ffffffffa0f4a020 VMMR0.r0

[ 5801.311709] vboxdrv: ffffffffa0f4a020 VMMR0.r0

[ 6163.944466] vboxdrv: ffffffffa0f4a020 VMMR0.r0
```

IOMMU does not exist in the system or hardware.

# eix -I | grep app-emulation/virtualbox

```
[I] app-emulation/virtualbox

[I] app-emulation/virtualbox-additions

[I] app-emulation/virtualbox-extpack-oracle

[I] app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions

[I] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules
```

VirtualBox versions tested and installed from portage:

```
5.1.26{tbz2} ~5.1.28 (~)5.1.30
```

All/several operating systems do not load on virtual box. linux, bsd and windows.

Video cards drivers if relevant: 

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-387.22

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-387.34

3D acceleration on or of does not make a difference

The possibility of some links being broken in /usr/lib/virtualbox/ or elsewhere shouldn't be excluded and if so I am unaware how to fix them.

virtualbox # find . -xtype l

```
./VRDPAuth.so
```

Seems broken:

```
VRDPAuth.so -> VBoxAuth.so
```

Right now I am out of ideas. Good on topic feedback is welcome

----------

## HeXiLeD

It appears that the problem had to do with driver permissions after kernel upgrade from 4.9.* to 4.12.*

There are a few topics around addressing the issue which may be related to udev and it's virtualbox rules.

The only solution that worked for me was to unmerge/uninstall all virtualbox software, make sure all virtualbox drivers were were removed from the kernel and the system, reboot, install virtualbox software again and load the drivers.

my current permissions in /dev/vbox*

# ls -lah /dev/vbox*

```
crw------- 1 root root      10, 56 Dec  5 05:21 /dev/vboxdrv

crw------- 1 root root      10, 55 Dec  5 05:21 /dev/vboxdrvu

crw------- 1 root root      10, 54 Dec  5 05:21 /dev/vboxnetctl

/dev/vboxusb:

total 0

drwxr-x---  8 root vboxusers  160 Dec  5 05:21 .

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root      4.5K Dec  5 10:21 ..

drwxr-x---  2 root vboxusers  140 Dec  5 05:21 001

drwxr-x---  2 root vboxusers   80 Dec  5 05:21 002

drwxr-x---  2 root vboxusers   60 Dec  5 05:21 004

drwxr-x---  2 root vboxusers   60 Dec  5 05:21 006

drwxr-x---  2 root vboxusers   80 Dec  5 05:21 008

drwxr-x---  2 root vboxusers   60 Dec  5 05:21 009
```

Everything  is working again with version 5.1.30

 # eix -I | grep app-emulation/virtualbox

```
[I] app-emulation/virtualbox

[I] app-emulation/virtualbox-additions

[I] app-emulation/virtualbox-extpack-oracle

[I] app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions

[I] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules
```

This problem is SOLVED

----------

